# the story so far



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

May /june 2005 went to Canada on a recce toured southern Ontario the weater was on the turn not cold not warm but pleasant by the time to leave hot and humid but no rain  what a trip , friendly people,couldnt do enough for us, good food at prices we all want to pay, house prices not over inflated at the end of the trip all the family didnt wanrt to leave Canada.
Back home long family discussions looking at life in the uk and what we had seen in Canada (Canada won). Decided to use legal representatives (first mistake)
They promise allsorts deliver none. On checking we would have been faster going through to the Canadian commision on our own, and probably landed by now.
The waiting began emails to canada no reply until May last year asking for paperwork to be completed again, did that, more e mails Checked cic website Decision made, but nothing from lawyers, phoned montreal to be told that our file had been archived, told us that we hadnt completed paperwork, scanned proof of delivery, sent it to them, told that the associate working on our file had left, and to contact the commision in london but not to give their name as representatives, but still no reason, wrote a letter informing the commision in london of what had happened and who our representatives were file now active. Requests for more photos. Hopefully it will come to a HAPPY CONCLUSION FOR ALL CONCERNED in a long drawn out affair partly due to someone you paid to do their job but didnt or couldnt. 

Morale of the story dont pay someone a lot of dollars +commision on transfer fees when you can do a better job yourself.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

It's is a hassle to plough through all the paperwork yourself but at least you know it is right and has been done. I didn't even consider using an agent!!
Best of luck - you will love Canada


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

MandyB said:


> It's is a hassle to plough through all the paperwork yourself but at least you know it is right and has been done. I didn't even consider using an agent!!
> Best of luck - you will love Canada


Thanks for that Mandy ,with hindsight where would we all be?:eyebrows:


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes thats why Im doing all the paperwork etc for the dogs.....too many people etc wanting money for something we can do ourselves. Only problem is they dont explain how easy it is and then we panic and pay someone...Been there and been ripped off so have learned a few lessons along the way. This time Ive saved megga bucks.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

It all depends on how comfortable you are doing forms, I personally get very stressed over them however my OH actually finds them enjoyable just like reading legislation so he now knows the system in and out.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Used an immigration consultant mainly in case there were unforeseen problems with paperwork (there weren't, but I felt it was like an insurance policy).


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

We've done our own paperwork and still have waited 3 year and still waiting for medical requests!

Good luck and hope you get there soon! I know I need to home (Canada has been that since I was 17)!!!

Westie


----------

